# How do you replant loose plants?



## Senator (Apr 4, 2003)

One of my plants always gets uprooted after a few chases for feeders. All I was able to do was shove it back into the gravel with a plastic tube, not really solving anything.

How do you guys replant, redecorate your tank? I don't feel like testing the biting ability of my P's with my hand.









Don't feel like moving them out of the tank, just makes them more skittish for a few days.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

If you feel like spending some money, you can buy a tank divider or something else like a sheet of plastic. You can just seperate your P's from your hand for the few minutes you are in there and then take it out.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I have two 7 inch reds in a 75 and they always knock plants loose. I've put medium sized rocks around the bases of all of the plants to help hold them down. It has helped a lot.

My piranhas have been conditioned to stay at the other end of the tank while I replant. I keep my movements slow and calm but I do the replanting quite quick. The whole time I keep an eye on them to make sure that they're chilling out at the other end of the tank. If they're still swimming around at the other end of the tank I give them some time to calm down and stay still, then I do my work. However, I do not suggest this for everyone. They are a lot quicker than we are and they could easily inflict a nasty wound.

The tank divider sounds like a really good idea if your p's are rowdy. Good luck!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

if they are red belly piranha's I wouldn't really worry much. they most likely wont bite you, just shove your hand in there. people who live in tibes in the amazon area swim with piranha's all the time.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

With my Reds I just put my hand in the tank and do my business. I also keep a eye on them, but they have gotten use to it and go to their corner of the tank until I'm done. You will have to see how your Ps react though, as all Ps will be different.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As you said... hands in the tank...just be carefull!


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

> people who live in tibes in the amazon area swim with piranha's all the time.


Very true, but your talking about a river, this is a tank at home, its different circumstances, and the fish will act different. Not trying to bust your balls nitrofish, but I had to add my .02 cents after reading your comment.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

go to your local fish store and see if they sell plants weights.they look like twisty they use to close bread bags(just that these are metal).you wrap it around the base of the plant..and presto..won't float again..maybe dug up ..but thats a different story..


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I bought a long ( almost 2' ) pair of plastic tongs from the lfs here.They are strong enough and long enough to reach down and grab the plant base and work it back down in the gravel.Also handy for retrieving uneaten food.A very good buy for $5.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

just have some decors in the tank that they will goto and hide, these should keep them comfrtable as well :smile:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i just had to change an airtube in my tank which is stuck at the back near the bottom and i have a male rbp who is currently guarding a nest full of eggs so noing all this i was not to thrilled about putting my hands in the tank but it had to be done all the p's were hiding at the other end and the papa p was one foot closer than the rest slowly moving towards my hands then all of a sudden i was finished so hands back out hahaha he didn't get me this time but you never no BE CAREFULL


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Do not corner the fish.
> Keep an Eye on the fish.
> If it looks to you like they are getting to close for comfort remove your hand and try again.
> Feed the fish a couple hours before you put your hand in the tank.


 One thing I like to add:
make sure you don't have open wounds on your hands/arm....

I never had trouble with my reds when replanting or doing tank maintenance: they are always in the corner opposite to where I'm at work, all huddled up and scared. Closest thing I ever got was when one freaked out in his corner, and made a mad dash through the tank, after which the went back to his corner. He slammed into my arm, which scared the bejeesus out of me, but thank god nothing happened....


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

For your plants, use weights or pots. I use small candle pots, which are clear glass I fill w/ the rocks in the tank. It takes some yanking to pull them out. once the roots grow thick, then you shouldnt have a problem. the twisty weight things work ok, they can still get pulled out though . I recommend a pot, or a tray you can bury if you dont' want it showing. If you use pots you can move the plants around the tank easily w/out having to dig/replant much.


----------



## Senator (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks for the info fellas, I think I'm gonna go with the Tongs idea. Thanks Icepick.









Don't really know my fish well enough to risk my much needed fingers.


----------

